# [SOLVED] ATI drivers problem

## tomtomp

Hi, I am new to gentoo and I installed ati drivers using theese 2 guides:

```
http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Gentoo_Installation_Guide

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891872.html
```

None of it worked. My problem isnt the installation, but after it when I am

in console without x and write startx or xdm it starts x but my keyboard nor

my mouse is working :S. I used Xorg -configure and 

aticonfig --initial=dual-head --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --screen-layout={left}

 for generation of xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" LeftOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SAMSUNG"

   HorizSync    26.0 - 76.0

   VertRefresh  23.0 - 61.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

this is how my xorg.conf looks...

I can post my kernel configuration too.

Thanx for help  :Smile: Last edited by tomtomp on Mon Oct 10, 2011 10:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

your driver selection is the problem, radeon is the the foss driver and fglrx is the closed one, select which one you want.

----------

## tomtomp

I have changed

```
Driver      "radeon" 

to

Driver      "fglrx 
```

but still noting

EDIT: ps my xorg.log has lots of erorrs

```
[   126.813] (EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[   126.813] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   126.813] (II) Unloading evdev

[   126.813] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   126.813] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   126.815] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   126.815] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   126.815] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   126.816] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   126.816] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   126.816]    compiled for 1.11.1, module version = 2.6.0

[   126.816]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   126.816]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[   126.816] (EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[   126.816] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   126.816] (II) Unloading evdev

[   126.816] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   126.816] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   126.817] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius. Luxemate 525 (/dev/input/event2)

[   126.817] (**) Genius. Luxemate 525: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   126.817] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   126.817] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   126.817] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   126.817]    compiled for 1.11.1, module version = 2.6.0

[   126.817]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   126.817]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[   126.817] (EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[   126.817] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   126.817] (II) Unloading evdev

[   126.817] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   126.817] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   126.818] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Saitek Saitek Cyborg Mouse  (/dev/input/event3)

[   126.818] (**) Saitek Saitek Cyborg Mouse : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   126.818] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   126.818] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   126.818] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   126.818]    compiled for 1.11.1, module version = 2.6.0

[   126.818]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   126.818]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[   126.818] (EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (12)

[   126.818] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   126.818] (II) Unloading evdev

[   126.818] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

[   126.818] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[   126.819] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Saitek Saitek Cyborg Mouse  (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   126.819] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   126.834] (II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

reemerge x11 drivers (kbd, mouse, evdev and ext...)

----------

## tomtomp

Sorry, but how to do that?   :Confused: 

ps: Thank you for helping  :Smile: 

EDIT: pps: is it 

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

emerge -DutNav x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

see which packages x11-drivers is polling and emerge it, there is a simpler way to do that, search the forum

----------

## tomtomp

Thank you very much for helping I got it working by using that 2 commands and even dri is working  :Smile: 

----------

